# More Access?



## razzle-1-dazzle (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi all, how do I get access to for sale items etc?

Regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The quickest way is to join as a Web Member of TTOC, only£15. or you will need numerous extra posts, which are an undisclosed number. Click the link to join

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281

Hoggy.


----------



## razzle-1-dazzle (Dec 16, 2010)

Ahh I see, Does the number of post vary from member to member or is it set at a specific amount?
Regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

dazzlevalet09 said:


> Ahh I see, Does the number of post vary from member to member or is it set at a specific amount?
> Regards


Hi, No idea, as its undisclosed. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## razzle-1-dazzle (Dec 16, 2010)

And I was hoping for a little inside information there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

372

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## razzle-1-dazzle (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, looks like i've got plenty more posts then!!


----------

